# Spain - Balearics - UK



## Pureta (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi, here's a question - I'm British but my wife is Spanish and we live in mainland Spain. As I understand, if we want to go back to the UK for a week's holiday to see my aging parents, we'll have to book into a hotel to quarantine for ten days even though we've had negative Covid test results before we travel. Is there anything to stop us getting on a flight to Mallorca (green list) and travelling from there to avoid the ten day hotel quarantine?

Cheers for any answers you can give us.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Good point. I imagine your passport would track your recent travel history and show you hadn't left via UK. Your Spanish partner would have to quarantine though and you would no doubt have to lie on your travel form concerning home address etc. You only quarantine in hotel in Scotland from amber countries


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pureta said:


> Hi, here's a question - I'm British but my wife is Spanish and we live in mainland Spain. As I understand, if we want to go back to the UK for a week's holiday to see my aging parents, we'll have to book into a hotel to quarantine for ten days even though we've had negative Covid test results before we travel. Is there anything to stop us getting on a flight to Mallorca (green list) and travelling from there to avoid the ten day hotel quarantine?
> 
> Cheers for any answers you can give us.


You don't have to hotel quarantine from Spain as it's amber. Only if going to UK from a red country


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

*Red list countries and territories*
What you must do if you have been in a country or territory on the red list in the 10 days before you arrive in England.

If you have been in a country or territory on the red list in the last 10 days you will only be allowed to enter the UK if you are a British or Irish National, or you have residence rights in the UK.

You must follow these rules even if you have been vaccinated.
*Before travel to England*
Before you travel to England you must:


take a COVID-19 test
book a quarantine hotel package, including 2 COVID-19 tests
complete a passenger locator form
*On arrival in England*
On arrival in England you must:


quarantine in a managed hotel, including 2 COVID-19 tests
*Red list of countries and territories. *


*Amber list countries and territories*
What you must do if you have been in an amber country or territory in the 10 days before you arrive in England.

You must follow these rules even if you have been vaccinated.
*Before travel to England*
Before you travel to England you must:


take a COVID-19 test
book and pay for day 2 and day 8 COVID-19 travel tests – to be taken after arrival in England
complete a passenger locator form
*On arrival in England*
On arrival in England you must:


quarantine at home or in the place you are staying for 10 days
take a COVID-19 test on or before day 2 and on or after day 8
*

*


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Beat me to it MM......but The Sage Representative in Spain beat us both but with gloom


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only thing you can do is to go and stay in Majorca for 10 days then take a direct flight to UK, then you don't have to quarantine - just one PCV test on day 2.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Only thing you can do is to go and stay in Majorca for 10 days then take a direct flight to UK, then you don't have to quarantine - just one PCV test on day 2.



That will depend on which Spanish territory you are coming from and it's two tests day 2 and 8 or a release test day 5. Both tests need to be pre-book before departure to UK. 






Spain Travel Health







www.ibsalut.es


----------

